# Soft Landing and next steps ?



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi All, 

I recently got PR for Canada (province nomination - Saskatchewan) and am planning to come to Canada along with family in the month of June to Saskatoon. 

At this stage, i am planning to do soft landing due to contract with my current employer and agreement. 

Could someone advice on process of soft landing (if anything is different from the actual landing) , I assume not. 

*How many days/ weeks, should i consider to be staying in Saskatoon* (state as mentioned in my PR document). 

Also, what all things do I need to consider and take care of before I leave. 

Things I know of: 

1. Apply for PR card (maybe at Vancouver airport or Saskatoon city - municipal council office - can anyone advise me where is the office ) 
2. Apply for SIN - Can i apply at Vancouver airport or Saskatoon airport or in Saskatoon city - can anyone advise me where is the office
3. Health insurance card - Do i need to apply for this?
4. SGI card


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can anyone suggest, what is the minimum time i need to spend as part of soft landing. Can this be 2 weeks?


----------

